# Suche passenden Monitor



## loller7 (2. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich suche momentan ein Monitor. Wobei das absolut keine Eile hat, da ich mit meinem momentanem sehr zufrieden bin. Dennoch setz ich mir gerne mal "Ziele", also quasi ein Monitor den ich gerne mal haben möchte. Vorweg: Mein aktueller Monitor ist der Samsung SyncMaster P2450. 

Ich persönlich habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Monitoren und da ich noch nicht genau weiß wann ich mir einen neuen zulegen möchte habe ich auch keine wirkliche Budget-Vorstellung. 
Mir wäre ein wirklich guter Kontrast wichtig und ein flüssiger Bildlauf (Evtl. kennt ihr das ja wenn man durch Media Markt läuft und dann vor einem Fernseher stehen bleibt und sich denkt: Wow, das sieht ja geil aus.). Da ich viel zocke (BF-3, Singleplayer-Games, Querbeet), denke ich, dass ein IPS-Panel und 120 Hz das Optimum wären, oder?! 

Ich sitze etwa 50cm bis 1m von dem Bildschirm weg und glaube, dass da 24 bis 27 Zoll angebracht sind. 
Meine Grafikkarte ist die Sapphire Hd7950 Overclocked 3gbddr. 
Ich weiß nicht ob bei der Mühle 3D, mehrere Bildschirme oder eine Auflösung über FullHD sinnvoll ist, dass wisst aber vielleicht ihr. (: 

Desweiteren bin ich, obwohl mir bewusst ist wie sinnlos das ist, sehr angetan von "außergewöhnlichen" Standfüßen, wie z.b. bei dem S235HLAbii | Product Model oder noch mehr bei denen http://www.supportnet.de/articleimage/2390562/04-die-top-5-der-besten-3D-monitore-samsung.png . 
Lohnen sich diese Monitore (gibt verschiedene Ausführungen)?! 
Nunja, ich werde mir jeden Vorschlag angucken und merken. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Hab die Zoll Zahl mal korrigiert und würd mich über jeden tipp freuen. (:


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Da Du bereits einen recht guten 24" Monitor mit TN-Panel hast, würde ich diese Kategorie einfach mal ausschließen 

Für 3D, mehrere Bildschirme und WQHD Auflösung ist die Grafikkarte etwas schwach auf der Brust, daher würde ich bei FullHD bleiben. Daher könntest Du Dir folgende Monitore mal anschauen:

23-24" IPS: Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23". Der schickste ist hier sicherlich er IPS237L, aber auf Kosten der Funktionalität. Der hier dürfte auch interessant sein, hier würde ich aber noch erste Tests abwarten: Dell S2340L LED, 23"

27" TN + 144Hz: ASUS VG278HE, 27" --> ASUS VG278HE 27” 144Hz Gaming Monitor Review

27" IPS + WQHD:  Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" --> PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM


----------



## fleshless909 (3. November 2012)

27" ASUS PB278Q WQHD ist auch ne gute Option
was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Wieviel genau mir der Spaß wert ist weiß ich noch nicht genau. Da ich aber auch absolut kein Problem mit gebraucht-kaufen habe (im Gegenteil) kann das auch nicht so genau festgelegt werden. Noch eine Frage, Ein Monitor mit 120Hz ist automatisch auch immer 3D-fähig?! 
Ich habe nämlich einen 3D-Fernseher in meinem zimmer und brauche wirklich kein 3D Monitor mehr (würd ich eh nicht nutzen), allerdings sprechen mich flüssige 120Hz schon an. 
Auch die höhere Auflösung (WQHD) find ich ziemlich geil, aber wenn softy sagt die Karte ist zu schwach, ist das natürlich ärgerlich. (Der PB278Q hat mir ja schon gut gefallen)
Desweiteren hab ich mir jetzt ein paar Reviews über die Monitore von Samsung mit dem neuen Standfuß durchgelesen und festgestellt, dass die wahrscheinlich nichts für mich sind.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Es gibt auch nicht 3D-fähige 120 Hz Monitore. Wenn ich nicht irre, z.B. dieser hier: iiyama ProLite G2773HS, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fleshless909 (3. November 2012)

die hd 7950 ist doch nicht zu schwach also bei mir läuft sie zwar mit oc aber alles flüssig


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Also 3D würde ich wirklich gar nicht benutzen. Und ich hab ja die hd 7950 OC 3GB. Würde da ein 120hz monitor ohne 3d und mit kräftigen Farben (und auch evtl. geringer reaktionszeit wegen gaming) möglich sein?! Und wenn ja welches Modell?!


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Ja, mit einem  120Hz Monitor wirkt es merklich flüssiger, auch wenn die Grafikkarte nur 50-60 fps liefern kann.

Diese Kandidaten würde ich mir mal anschauen: BenQ XL2420T, 24" oder den o.g. Asus VG278HE.


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

ich sehe schon, die beiden sind auch für 3d. Also scheinen Monitore mit 120hz und ohne 3d eher eine Seltenheit zu sein. Gibt es noch weitere nennenswerte 17 Zoll Modelle?!


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch weitere nennenswerte 17 Zoll Modelle?!



Was willst Du denn mit 17 Zoll


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Gleicher Fehler, den ich auch im Anfangs-Post korrigieren musste: 27 Zoll ist gemeint... 
Sry, ich tippe hier auf ner richtig miesen billig Tastatur. Habe mir ne 130 Euro mecha Tastatur bestellt und am Tag an dem sie geliefert wurde war ich nicht da. Daher hab ich ein Zettel an die Tür geklebt: Bitte bei Nachbarn abgeben. 
Jop, die Nachbarn haben angenommen und sind jetzt 1 Woche im Urlaub.... 
Nun kann ich durch das Fenster meine teure und heiß-ersehnte Collermaster Storm Trigger und mein Warpad sehen und es dauert noch ewig bis es da ist...


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Das ist ja mal richtig doof gelaufen 

Ansonsten gibt es noch die 27" TN's mit 60Hz: Produktvergleich Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS), iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27", ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber aus eigener Erfahrung (ich hatte mal den Samsung S27A550H) kann ich Dir sagen, gönne Dir wenn dann einen Monitor ab 120Hz. Fühlt sich beim Spielen deutlich flüssiger und realistischer an.


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Gut, dann wirds defintiv einer mit mit 120 hz. Welchen kann man denn jetzt wirklich bedingungslos empfehlen?! (Am besten ohne Shutter Brille, da es dann günstiger ist) Und welches Seiten-Verhältnis? UUUund reicht Full-HD?!


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

120Hz gibt es nur bis FullHD  Ich würde den BenQ XL2420T oder den Asus  VG278HE nehmen, sind beides tolle Monitore


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Der BenQ gefällt mir (nach dem Durchlesen diverser Tests) wirklich sehr sehr gut. Einziges manko: keine 27 Zoll. Der Asus ist auch ganz nett, sieht aber nicht so gut aus und hat noch mal einen saftigen Aufpreis wegen dem enthaltenem 3D-Kit wenn ich mich nicht irre. Warum gibt es kein BenQ mit 27 Zoll?!


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Bei dem hier ist das 3D Vision 2 Kit mit dabei: ASUS VG278H, 27"

Bei dem hier nicht: ASUS VG278HE, 27"

Den hier kannst Du dir auch noch anschauen: Samsung S27A750D, 69cm (27"), LED-Monitor, Full-HD mit 3D, HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de

Du kannst ja auch 2 Monitore bestellen, und dann einen innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Würde mein Konto nicht unbedingt erlauben. Warum der Asus aber in sovielen Test schlechter als der BenQ abgeschnitten hat versteh ich nicht so ganz. Zudem find ich dann die 100 Euro für 3 Zoll mehr ziemlich happig... und da ich kein gutes gebrauchtes Angebot finde wirds wohl eher der BenQ. Oder ich verkauf mein Fernseher. 
Was meint ihr wieviel ich noch für mein Syncmaster P2450 bekomme?! Finde überall nur den P2450H


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Die optimale Größe des Bildschirms kommt natürlich auf den Sitzabstand an. Viele (einschließlich mir ) würden aber nie wieder auf was kleineres wechseln wollen, wenn man einmal einen 27 Zöller zum zocken hatte.

Wert-Schätzungen sind nur hier gestattet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wertschaetzungen/80


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Wirklich attraktive Alternativen zum Asus gibt es nicht?!

Edit: Upps hab die Alternative oben übersehen. 
       Ist der Samsung in irgendeiner Weise nicht so gut wie der Asus?!


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Was stört Dich denn am Asus? 

Es gibt schon noch ein paar Modelle von Acer, iiyama und Samsung, aber die kenne ich nicht. Da müsstest Du mal z.B. Painkiller hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Asus ist bisher der teuerste. (: ich schreib ihm mal eine PN.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

Ich habe den Asus hier stehen, ist schon ein tolles Teil, ich bereue es nicht, den gekauft zu haben 

Hier meine Eindrücke: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ling-oder-doch-gleich-wqhd-3.html#post4271991


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe den Asus hier stehen, ist schon ein tolles Teil, ich bereue es nicht, den gekauft zu haben
> 
> Hier meine Eindrücke: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ling-oder-doch-gleich-wqhd-3.html#post4271991



Der Asus ist Bombe . Ein Top 120hz Monitor. Ich hätte noch einen Iiyama im Rennen mit 27Zoll. Einzigstes Manko wäre der etwas große Inputlag von ca. 10ms u. fehlende 120hz technik.
Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS-B1 Teil 5

Das Teil ist zwar nicht schlecht, ich würde an deiner Stelle allerdings wenn das Budget reicht den Asus nehmen.


----------



## MClolwut (3. November 2012)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum bei den 27" mit WQHD die 500€ Teile und bei 27" mit FullHD die 280€ Teile empfohlen werden.
Leute? Wir haben immer noch das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Und jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit Zoll und Steuern. Zoll fällt keiner an und Steuern sind 50€. 300 ist noch überschaubar..


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. November 2012)

MClolwut schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum bei den 27" mit WQHD die 500€ Teile und bei 27" mit FullHD die 280€ Teile empfohlen werden.
> Leute? Wir haben immer noch das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
> 
> Und jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit Zoll und Steuern. Zoll fällt keiner an und Steuern sind 50€. 300 ist noch überschaubar..


 
Die Teile sind zwar der absolute Hammer für den Preis. Bei WQHD sind die Dinger wirklich zu empfehlen. Aber nicht als perfekter Zockermonitor! Es fehlt eben die 120/144hz Technik u. eine Reaktionszeit von deutlich unter 10ms.
Und es gibt eben Leute, die möglichst wenig Schlieren sehen wollen


----------



## MClolwut (3. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die Teile sind zwar der absolute Hammer für den Preis. Bei WQHD sind die Dinger wirklich zu empfehlen. Aber nicht als perfekter Zockermonitor! Es fehlt eben die 120/144hz Technik u. eine Reaktionszeit von deutlich unter 10ms.
> Und es gibt eben Leute, die möglichst wenig Schlieren sehen wollen


 
Die Rückmeldung bisher war eig. immer, dass keine störenden Schlieren vorhanden waren. 
Auch ist der Monitor mit 6ms Reaktionszeit angegeben (GtoG). Im Inputlag ist der/sind die sogar schneller als die 27" Samsung Syncmaster. 
Das mit den 120hz lasse ich als einziges Argument gelten, dafür dann aber 250€ mehr zahlen? Naja. Wenn du es so dicke hast.


----------



## loller7 (3. November 2012)

Naja, der Preis ist mehr als verlockend, allerdings packt meine Graka WQHD nicht unbedingt (grade bei Games denk ich mal). Und ich hätte schon gerne die 120hz


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn am Asus?
> 
> Es gibt schon noch ein paar Modelle von Acer, iiyama und Samsung, aber die kenne ich nicht. Da müsstest Du mal z.B. Painkiller hier im Forum fragen.


 

Von den genannten 120Hz bzw. 144Hz Monitoren ist der Asus VG278H(E) der beste. Mit Acer hatte ich so meine lieben Erfahrungen. -.- Daher empfehle ich die Monitore eigentlich auch nicht mehr. Der iiyama hat einen etwas hohen Inputlag. Für Spiele ein No-Go. Und der Samsung keine Unterstützung für Nvidia 3D Vision, dafür einen guten Kontrast! Der BenQ XL2420T hat im direkten Vergleich zum Asus einen schwachen Kontrast. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Asus VG278HE der P/L-Monitor. Denn er vereint alle Stärken (144Hz + Nvidia 3D Vision II Ready + guter Kontrast) in einem Gerät.


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

Alles klar, dann setz ich mir mal den Asus als Ziel. (: 
Vielen vielen Dank Leute. 
Aber noch eine letzte Frage, sollte ich irgendwannmal das 3D beanspruchen, auf welche Graka sollte ich upgraden?!


----------



## Softy (4. November 2012)

nvidia 3D Vision benötigt rund das Doppelte an Grafikleistung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270

Daher sollte es  mind. eine GTX 670/680 sein. Für sehr hohe und ultra-Settings bei grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen würde ich eine GTX 690 empfehlen (oder 2x GTX 670's).


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

Alles klar, aber hey kostet ja nur soviel wie mein gesamter PC  
Evtl. wenn ich mal reich bin oder so.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Alles klar, aber hey kostet ja nur soviel wie mein gesamter PC
> Evtl. wenn ich mal reich bin oder so.


 
Also wenn du an 3d Vision denkst, dann kannst du auch an WQHD denken. Zieht beides ordentlich Leistung 



MClolwut schrieb:


> Die Rückmeldung bisher war eig. immer, dass keine störenden Schlieren vorhanden waren.
> Auch ist der Monitor mit 6ms Reaktionszeit angegeben (GtoG). Im Inputlag ist der/sind die sogar schneller als die 27" Samsung Syncmaster.
> Das mit den 120hz lasse ich als einziges Argument gelten, dafür dann aber 250€ mehr zahlen? Naja. Wenn du es so dicke hast.


 
Nee ich habs nicht so dicke  sonst würde ne HD 7970 im Rechner stecken u. keine GTX560. Bei Prad war die Reaktionszeit des Shimian mit 9ms in nem Bereich der für mich gerade noch ausreicht. Allerdings war die Latenzzeit eben leider im 20ms Bereich. N bissl komme ich noch mit FullHD aus. Da würde ich lieber meinem Dad nen WQHD Monitor aus Asien empfehlen.


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

Ich bin jetzt grade wieder am abwägen ob sich der Samsung nicht mehr lohnen würde, da er ja günstiger ist, aber sogar ein besseren Kontrast bieten soll. Und ich hab ja nichtmal eine Nvidia-karte.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt grade wieder am abwägen ob sich der Samsung nicht mehr lohnen würde, da er ja günstiger ist, aber sogar ein besseren Kontrast bieten soll. Und ich hab ja nichtmal eine Nvidia-karte.



Also: Wenn du 120hz willst, dann ist der Asus schon allererste Sahne. Wenn du allerdings darauf verzichten kannst. Dann würde ich wirklich noch mal über die Asiatischen WQHD Monitore nachdenken. Der Inputlag ist zwar nicht ganz so optimal, aber das Spielgefühl ist mit 2560x1440 schon ein anderes.


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

Naja dann bleib ich wohl beim Asus, scheint ja im Moment wirklich das beste zu sein was man so bekommen kann.

So hab grad was verkauft und hab in ein paar Tagen dann genug Kohle. Aber bin schon wieder am überlegen ob ich wirklich die 27 Zoll brauche weil der BenQ eigentlich genauso gut ist nur kleiner oder?! Und was für ein Panel hat der BenQ auch IPS?! Da sollen die Farben ja besser rüberkommen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> So hab grad was verkauft und hab in ein paar Tagen dann genug Kohle. Aber bin schon wieder am überlegen ob ich wirklich die 27 Zoll brauche weil der BenQ eigentlich genauso gut ist nur kleiner oder?! Und was für ein Panel hat der BenQ auch IPS?! Da sollen die Farben ja besser rüberkommen.



Welcher Benq? Der Asus hat ein TN Panel! Der Benq XL2420t auch! Da du 3d nicht nützen kannst, würde für dich der XL2420t evtl. sogar die bessere Alternative darstellen.
27 Zoll bringen eben eher bei der räumlichen Darstellung von 3d was.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass der XL2420t zz selbst bei Meinpaket 350€ kostet. Bei dem Preis würde ich beim Asus bleiben.


----------



## loller7 (4. November 2012)

Ok. Naja bis ich das Geld von Amazon bekomme, dauert es ja noch maximal 2 Wochen. Ich versuch mich in der Zeit evtl. noch etwas mehr zu informieren, weitere Vorschläge sind also durchaus erwünscht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Ok. Naja bis ich das Geld von Amazon bekomme, dauert es ja noch maximal 2 Wochen. Ich versuch mich in der Zeit evtl. noch etwas mehr zu informieren, weitere Vorschläge sind also durchaus erwünscht.


 
Es gäbe noch den hier, der ist Reaktionszeitentechnisch auf einem Niveau mit dem XL2420t, nur dass er eben keine 120hz hat.
BenQ RL2450HT LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Testbericht ist hier: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-benq-rl2450ht-teil6.html#Reaktionsverhalten


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Mhm ja, aber ich glaube ich will schon bei den 27 Zoll bleiben. Die Frage ist nur ob ich nicht lieber IPS anstatt 120Hz haben möchte, da es ja keine Kombination gibt. Dafür wollt ich mir beides bei Media Markt live anschauen.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Für schnelle Spiele würde ich zu einem 120Hz/144Hz Monitor greifen, wenn Du auch Bild-/Videobearbeitung machst, könnte ein IPS Panel vorteilhaft sein.

Wobei Du auf dem Asus auch gut Bild/Videobearbeitung machen kannst. Zumindest kann ich es


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Nutz du auch nur den Asus?!


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Ja, ich habe nur den Asus, ist ein guter Allrounder


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Mhm, welche 27Zoll Ips- Displays wären denn empfehlenswert?! Bin beim zocken bisher ja auch immer mit 60HZ Monitoren klargekommen.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Bin beim zocken bisher ja auch immer mit 60HZ Monitoren klargekommen.


 
Ja, weil Du den Unterschied zu 120Hz noch nicht kennst 

IPS Monitor könntest Du Dir mal wie schon geschrieben, den Dell S2740L anschauen.


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Jop, werd ich mir wohl mal live anschauen, was ich nachher hoffentlich auch machen kann im Media Markt. Mal angenommen ich würde mich für IPS entscheiden und den WQHD Monitor aus Asien nehmen (da es ja sowieso nicht dringend ist) wäre ja die Leistung meiner Graka für die Auflösung in Games zu schwach, würde aber sonst ausreichen oder?! Was wäre denn, wenn ich die Spiele dann einfach auf Full HD weiterzocke, sollte ja in etwa so sein wie bei einem Full HD Monitor oder?!


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn, wenn ich die Spiele dann einfach auf Full HD weiterzocke, sollte ja in etwa so sein wie bei einem Full HD Monitor oder?!



Ich weiß nicht, die gut der Monitor beim Skalieren ist, aber für gewöhnlich sieht das beschissen aus, wenn Du nicht die native Auflösung verwendest. Das kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren, indem Du bei deinem jetzigen Monitor eine geringere Auflösung einstellst.


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Hmm ja scheint wohl auch keine Lösung zu sein. Hab aber in mehreren Foren gelesen, dass mein Karte aber ausreichen sollte. Frage grade so nervig danach weil mir noch der hier sehr gefällt: Neuer ASUS PB278Q glänzt durch gestochen scharfe WQHD-Auflösung - Pop Art Portraits und mehr von r23
Wie auch der hier, aber ohne WQHD: http://www.redcoon.de/B282811-Samsung-SyncMaster-T27A950-LED_Monitore?refId=basede


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Also den Samsung T27A950 habe ich mal live gesehen, der hat mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen 

Den Asus kenne ich nicht,  macht einen interessanten Eindruck


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Besuch im Media Markt hat absolut nicht gebracht außer dass ich den Samsung T27A950 ebenfalls live gesehen hab und den fand ich eigentlich recht geil.  
Ach man, bringt doch alles nix.
Wie stehts jetzt mit meiner Graka?!


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Wie stehts jetzt mit meiner Graka?!



Da kannst Du ja mal Benchmarks anschauen, z.B. testet Computerbase mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1600: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Anhang 11) - ComputerBase


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Aber nicht mit meiner Version von der Karte. Hab ja die hier (sogar von dir  ) SAPPHIRE HD 7950 3GB OC GDDR5 
Was lässt sich da denn vermuten, ich erwarte ja nicht unbedingt auf ganz high zu zocken.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Wenn Du es mit AA / AF nicht übertreibst, kannst Du schon mit hohen Settings spielen. Sehr hoch und ultra wird dann aber eng.

Wie geht es meiner Karte denn so?


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Sie hilft mir online in Battlefield ordentlich am Zeiger zu drehen.  Und dass wirklich gut. 
Und wieder kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Diese Korea-Modelle können mich einfach nicht überzeugen. Ich würde gern mal den Asus PB278Q gegen den Asus VG278HE sehen, weil ich einfach nicht weiß was mir wichtiger ist... 
Wann kommt denn endlich das IPS-Panel mit WQHD und 120hz?!


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Sie hilft mir online in Battlefield ordentlich am Zeiger zu drehen.  Und dass wirklich gut.



Freut mich, dass Du zufrieden bist  Hast Du schon den neuen Wundertreiber installiert?




loller7 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn endlich das IPS-Panel mit WQHD und 120hz?!



Darauf warten hier viele, ich glaube nicht, dass das so bald kommt, und wenn dann sicher nicht in günstig


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Habe irgendwann letztens geupgraded, wie schau ich denn meine Version nach?! 

Gibts denn neben den beiden Asus Monitoren noch ein anderen Monitor mit IPS und WQHD der zum Spielen empfohlen werden kann?! Evtl, mit edlem Design?!  Und hat jemand eine Idee wo ich die testen könnte?! Das mit dem bestellen und zurückschicken wird nämlich etwas kompliziert, da immer nur ein Monitor ginge und das zurückschicken echt nervig ist


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Habe irgendwann letztens geupgraded, wie schau ich denn meine Version nach?!



Das steht im Catalyst Control Center. Hier ist der Treiber: AMD Catalyst - Preview Driver für Windows - Download - CHIP Online

Andere Monitorvorschläge habe ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Naja, dann schau ich mich noch was um obwohl ich immer noch etwas zwischen 120hz und WQHD hin und her gerissen bin. Will irgendwie kein extra Geld für 3D bezahlen, dass ich nie nutze.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Naja, dann schau ich mich noch was um obwohl ich immer noch etwas zwischen 120hz und WQHD hin und her gerissen bin. Will irgendwie kein extra Geld für 3D bezahlen, dass ich nie nutze.



Also: 120hz bringt dir vor allem in schnellen Games schon was. Richtig schaurig wirds aber, wenn du z.B. CS mit 120fps zockst u. danach auf nen Leistungssauger wechselst, wo du dann nur noch 40fps hast.
WQHD ist schon geil.

Ich will dich nicht noch weiter verwirren, aber wie wäre es mit Multimonitoring? Kostet zwar noch mehr Leistung, bietet aber n richtig geiles Gefühl und IPS hättest du auf Wunsch auch noch! 
LG IPS225V LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Ne das will ich weniger. Ich will einen wirklich schnicken Monitor. Zwar bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob Ips+WQHD oder 120hz aber momentan tendiere ich zu WQHD da ich das 3D nicht umsonst bezahlen will, wenn ich es eh nicht benutzen kann/will.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Es geht ja nicht um 3D, sondern dass 120Hz in 2D Spielen flüssiger wirkt 

Wenn WQHD, würde ich den Dell U2713HM nehmen.


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Warum ziehst du den Dell dem Asus vor?! Ich kann mich nämlich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Weil der Dell bei prad sehr gut abschneidet, und das will schon was heißen : PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Weiß man denn schon wann der Test zum Asus kommen soll?! Weil dringend ist der Monitor Kauf nicht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Weiß man denn schon wann der Test zum Asus kommen soll?! Weil dringend ist der Monitor Kauf nicht.



Das kann bei Prad ein wenig dauern. Außerdem musst du bei Prad, wenn der Test erschienen ist noch mal einige Wochen warten, bis dieser kostenlos erhältlich ist. Ich würde nicht auf nen Prad Test warten.
P.S. Der Dell ist spitze, da kommen zwar die Asiatischen Preisbomber nicht hin, allerdings sind diese in der Reaktionszeit sogar 1ms schneller(das reißts zwar nicht raus, allerings ists doch toll, dass die da mithalten können)


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Aber ich nehme mal an, dass die in anderen Gebieten dafür nicht so spitze sind wie der Dell.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Aber ich nehme mal an, dass die in anderen Gebieten dafür nicht so spitze sind wie der Dell.


 
Der Dell ist schon ne Bombe. Hier hast du zwei Asiaten, du kannst dich darüber allerdings noch mit MClolwut unterhalten, der kennt sich mit den Teilen bestens aus(da gibts noch bessere von den Asiaten ) PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## loller7 (5. November 2012)

Mhm, da schau ich die ganze Zeit nach so mega Bildschirmen ohne auf mein Budget zu achten, evtl. sollte ich einige Sachen überdenken, wenn ich überlege das ich meiner Freundin noch was zum Geburtstag und Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen sollte... :

Eventuell wirds ja doch das 120 Hz Modell. Oder ein günstigerer WQHD?! Gibts da evtl. noch Vorschläge?! 
Achja, hat jeemand Tipps wo man problemlos Monitore zurückschicken aknn, dann würd ich evtl. einfach bestellen und testen und am Ende den besten behalten.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Achja, hat jeemand Tipps wo man problemlos Monitore zurückschicken aknn, dann würd ich evtl. einfach bestellen und testen und am Ende den besten behalten.



Vermutlich wird jeder Händler früher oder später die Schnauze voll haben, wenn Du ständig Monitore zurückschickst  Ich fände es auch nicht anständig, wenn man das übertreibt, denn der Händler hat dadurch einen finanziellen Schaden bzw. Mehraufwand. Daher würde ich bei einem Händler 2 Modelle bestellen, und einen davon behalten.


----------



## loller7 (6. November 2012)

Jop, da hast du mehr als nur Recht. Hatte vor maximal Drei zu bestellen, einen guten Vertreter der 120hz Monitore (der Asus), einen WQHD-IPSler und evtl. noch den Samsung, mal schauen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2012)

Zum Samsung: Die "T"-Serie ist ein TV. Daher: Finger weg! 
Wenn es schon ein Samsung sein soll, dann den hier: 
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zum Dell U2713HM: Er hat ein neues AH-IPS Panel verbaut, und ist ein sehr guter Monitor!  

Zum Asus VG278HE: Du zahlst nicht nur für 3D was du nie nutzen kannst. Der Unterschied von 60Hz auf 120Hz ist bereits auf dem Desktop sichtbar.  

Hier mal ein Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bml1BELVfg


----------



## loller7 (6. November 2012)

Stimmt auch wiederum. Sry, bei dem Samsung meinte ich glaube ich auch ursprünglich den hier: ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Sonderposten: Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D 
Was haltet ihr von dem, ich find den soweit nämlich echt nett. (:


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wiederum. Sry, bei dem Samsung meinte ich glaube ich auch ursprünglich den hier: ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Sonderposten: Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D
> Was haltet ihr von dem, ich find den soweit nämlich echt nett. (:


 
Hier ist der Test: PRAD | Test Monitor Samsung S27A950D LED Teil 6

Bombenreaktionszeit, fürs Gaming großer Inputlag, Bildhomogenität war für n TN gut...der Inputlag versaut das ganze ein wenig. Ich würde den Asus favorisieren(bei den 120hz Monitoren)


----------



## loller7 (6. November 2012)

Bin noch am abwägen, wenn ich ein guten Preis nahe den 400 für den Samsung finde wird es wahrscheinlich der, weil mich das Design einfach umgehauen hat und ich rein theoretisch auch auf dem 3D nutzen kann, auch wenn das nicht so gut kompatibel mit manchen Spielen sein soll.


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2012)

Lass dich gerade bei Monitoren nicht vom Design täuschen. Ich sag nur Haus am Strand, mit Milchglasfenster.  
Auf die Leistung kommt es an!


----------



## loller7 (6. November 2012)

Naja aber so schlecht ist der doch gar nicht oder?!


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2012)

Im direkten Vergleich zum Asus, finde ich den Samsung nicht wirklich berauschen. 

Hoher Inputlag ist für mich ein No-Go bei Monitoren. Genau so wie das Glossy-Display.

Ich persönlich würde den Asus VG278HE kaufen. Das Produkt ist einfach runder, und hat nicht die oben erwähnten Mängel. 
Den Kauf bereust du sicher nicht!


----------



## loller7 (9. November 2012)

Glossy bei diesem Arbeitsplatz ein großes Problem?! (3-4 Meter vom Standpunkt des Fotos aus weiter hinten ist eine weiße Wand)


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

Tagsüber ist das eher kein Problem, abends könnte ggf. die Lampen stören. Oder Du zockst im Dunklen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Glossy bei diesem Arbeitsplatz ein großes Problem?! (3-4 Meter vom Standpunkt des Fotos aus weiter hinten ist eine weiße Wand)



Glossy macht nur Probleme, wenn das Fenster gegüber des Monitor ist, also auf das Display direkt Licht wirft. Bei dem Raum solltest du nur minimal was merken.


----------



## loller7 (11. November 2012)

Naja, nachdem ich (malwieder) lange überlegt habt, bin ich dazu gekommen den Monitor-Kauf noch etwas aufzuschieben bis ein Produkt rauskommt mit dem ich 100% zufrieden bin. Ich denke nämlich, dass ich eine höhere Auflösung bei 27" besser und wichtiger finde. Allerdings würde das zocken mit meiner Grafikkarte da flachfallen. 
Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, was ich so upgraden sollte um vernünftig auf höherer Auflösung zu zocken?! (Softy?!)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem ich (malwieder) lange überlegt habt, bin ich dazu gekommen den Monitor-Kauf noch etwas aufzuschieben bis ein Produkt rauskommt mit dem ich 100% zufrieden bin. Ich denke nämlich, dass ich eine höhere Auflösung bei 27" besser und wichtiger finde. Allerdings würde das zocken mit meiner Grafikkarte da flachfallen.
> Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, was ich so upgraden sollte um vernünftig auf höherer Auflösung zu zocken?! (Softy?!)



Die HD 7950 ist in den meisten Games schnell genug für WQHD. Es gibt ja kaum mehr schnellere Karten in der Auflösung .
Es ist eben die Frage wie hoch du zocken willst. BF3 in Ultra+ 4MSAA schafft grad mal ne HD 7970 OC mit knapp unter 60 fps (Full HD)
Warten würde ich nicht. Es hilft einfach nichts. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird so schnell nicht kommen.
Die Industrie ist zz nicht an IPS+120hz interessiert, mit WQHD erst recht nicht.
Ich habe mir vor nem dreiviertel Jahr nen Monitor mit 6ms Reaktionszeit kaufen müssen, da damals schnellere Alternativen bei Prad unterhalb von 250€ gefehlt haben und trotzdessen bereue ich den Kauf nicht.


----------



## loller7 (11. November 2012)

Dann überlege ich mir nämlich ein WQHD + IPS/PSL Monitor zu bestellen... Entweder den Dell oder den neuen von Asus. Aber was soll das, ich muss endlich mal live vergleichen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Dann überlege ich mir nämlich ein WQHD + IPS/PSL Monitor zu bestellen... Entweder den Dell oder den neuen von Asus. Aber was soll das, ich muss endlich mal live vergleichen.



Dann wäre es evtl. nicht schlecht, wenn du bei Amazon den Dell U2713 u. den Asus VG278 HE bestellst und dann hast du nen Vergleich zwischen WQHD u. IPS vs 120hz u. TN


----------



## loller7 (11. November 2012)

Alles klar dann bestell ich die jetzt beide. Finde beim Dell aber nur den mit HM am Ende. Hätte jemand passende Amazon-Links zu beiden Monitoren bei denen ich auch von Amazon bestellen kann, also so dass ich problemlos umtauschen kann?! Danke.

Und ist der Dell, als auch der Asus die beiden Top-Modelle in ihrer Preiskategorie?!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Alles klar dann bestell ich die jetzt beide. Finde beim Dell aber nur den mit HM am Ende. Hätte jemand passende Amazon-Links zu beiden Monitoren bei denen ich auch von Amazon bestellen kann, also so dass ich problemlos umtauschen kann?! Danke.
> 
> Und ist der Dell, als auch der Asus die beiden Top-Modelle in ihrer Preiskategorie?!



Bei den 120hz Monitoren mit 27 Zoll führt kein weg am Asus vorbei.
Der Dell ist eines der besten IPS WQHD Monitore in seiner Klasse, ich wüsste nicht, welchen ich dir sonst empfehlen würde zu testen.

Dell U2713HM LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de Das mit HM hat schon gepasst 
Asus VG278HE LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Wenn du willst, dann kannst du noch auf ein Feedback von einem anderen Forenmitglied warten. WQHD Monitore sind nicht ganz so mein Spezialgebiet (da kenne ich eben nicht alle von A-Z  )


----------



## loller7 (11. November 2012)

Alles klar sind bestellt. Ich meld mich dann nochmal. (:


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2012)

So heute sind beide XXL-Pakete eingetrudelt und ich bin schon fleissig am testen gewesen.
Ich habe den Dell zuerst aufgebaut und ausprobiert. Die Farben und die Auflösung haben mich so umgehaun, dass ich beim ersten Spielen vor Freude lachen musste.  Sieht wirklich brilliant aus und es macht einfach laune sich die Farben und die Schärfe anzugucken. Jedoch sehen 1080p Inhalte (Filme, Youtube-Video, Bilder, etc.) bei weitem nicht mehr so gut aus, da ihnen die Schärfe fehlt.  Bei mir laufen Battlefield und andere aktuelle Titel flüssig, da ich die Texturen etwas runtergedreht habe, aber das find ich als Ausgleich für dieses krasse Bild völlig in Ordnung. Auch Texte lesen sich wunderbar, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich bei Texten ein so krasser Unterschied bemerkbar machen wird. Für mich, gibt es wirklich nichts an diesem Gerät auszusetzen. 

Jetzt habe ich den Asus ausprobiert und bin bei weitem nicht so zufrieden wie mit dem Dell. Ich finde keine passende passende Einstellung, so dass ich die Farben ok finde (kann mir jemand helfen?! Softy?!), ich finde die im Moment nichtmal annähernd so gut wie auf meinem altem Samsung P2450. Zudem kann ich einzelne Pixel locker erkennen und das gesamte Bild wirkt so unscharf. Unterm Strich hinterlässt der Asus einen wirklich schlechten Eindruck bei mir. Was aber positiv aufgefallen ist, sind die 144Hz. Schon im Desktopbetrieb merkt man die extrem. Das wollte ich nciht wirklich glauben, als man mir das hier mehrmals sagte, aber es stimmt. Kaum hatte ich von 60Hz auf 144Hz umgestellt lief jede Bewegung auf dem Bildschirm sehr viel flüssiger und war somit angenehmer. Leider ist das kein Ausgleich für das, vergleichsweise, schlechte Bild. Nachdem mir jemand seine Bildschirm-Einstellung durchgegeben hat werde ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

Versuch es mal hiermit! 
EIZO: Monitortest


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2012)

Laut dem Test ist alles richtig... Bin ich etwa verwöhnt?!

Achja eine wichtige Frage habe ich noch. Was genau ist der Vorteil vom U2713 zum U2711?!


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

Welches Kabel hast du denn angeschlossen?

Das man die Unterschiede zum Dell sieht, ist mir klar. Das IPS-Panel ist halt einfach besser was die Farben angeht.

U2713 vs. U2711?
Das Panel. Dell hat hier ein AH-IPS-Panel verbaut. 
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2012)

Hmm, hab mich da mal etwas informiert und glaube, dass der Unterschied zwischen IPS- und AH-IPS zwar gut ist, aber nicht sonderlich gravierend, denn auch der U2711 soll ja ein extrem gutes Bild haben. Und den U2711 bekommt man gebraucht schon ein ganzes Stück günstiger. Da ich beide Monitore aus gegebenen Gründen sowieso zurückschicken muss (wenn ich einen behalten will, müsst ich ihn neu bestellen) hole ich mir wahrscheinlich den U2711 gebraucht. Oder meint ihr das der dem U2713 das Wasser nicht reichen kann?! Immerhin haben beide ja WQHD und super Farben.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

Der U2711 hat auch ein gutes Bild. Das liegt unter anderem auch daran das der Farbraum außerhalb von sRGB besser abgedeckt ist als beim U2713HM. Wenn man aber keine übermäßige Grafik/Bildbearbeitung betreibt, ist das aber zu verschmerzen.

Ich persönlich würde den Dell U2713HM dem Vorgänger vorziehen. Zum einen wegen dem Panel, zum anderen wegen dem LED-Backlight und dem damit verbundenen Stromverbrauch. Und dann wäre da ja auch noch die erstklassige Abdeckung des Farbraums.


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2012)

Macht sich das fehlende LED-Backlight des U2711 nur im höherem Stromverbrauch bemerkbar?! Mir geht es im Moment aber auch größtenteils darum Geld zu sparen. Natürlich würde ich den U2713 auch dem U2711 vorziehen, aber wenn ich das tue, ist mein Geld auch weg. Und da stellt sich die Frage ob es große Abstriche sind die ich mache oder ob ich immernoch ein spitzen Monitor bekomme mit kleineren Abstrichen? Übermäßige Bildbearbeitung betreibe ich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

Lies dir am besten mal das Fazit bei Prad.de durch:
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM Teil 10


----------



## loller7 (15. November 2012)

Danke sehr. Scheinen wirklich kaum gravierende Unterscheide zu haben und jemanden wie mir bleibt wohl nur die "Qual der Wahl". Ich denke ich kann bedenkenlos zum günstigstem Angebot greifen (sei es U2713 oder U2711). Oder irre ich mich da?!


----------

